

Asking for Feedback: Twitter for Voice Recordings - Shane1

I have an idea for an app: Twitter for voice recordings. Instead of tweets, you record a sound byte.<p>Questions:<p>- Would you find sound bytes from your friends (or public figures) interesting? Would you be interested in posting sound bytes yourself?<p>- Does anyone know why Twitter chose video (for Vine)? They must have explored the opportunity for voice.<p>Things I'm aware of:<p>- Voice is harder to consume than text, images, and soundless videos. You need to put in headphones, or wait until your alone to play it on speakers.<p>- There are dimensions to voice than don't come across in text: tone, inflections, pace, personality, etc.
======
imtu80
I can browse through the texts and quickly read them compare to clicking on
individual audio which I believe will be time consuming.

